# Hometheatre speaker sound really low



## psln (Oct 17, 2013)

Hie, I am new hear and bought my first hometheatre. I've connected everything but the sound is ver low. Lower than the tv sound. All speakers work but are very low. Please help. I used RCA chapels. I have a dstv decoder (cable), tv and the Home Theater system. I hear the dstv sound through the speakers, even when the DVD player is off.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

IF you are connecting your cable box via RCA's L&R (Red and white) connections and have the unit set to output digital (Dolby) that could be your problems as those connections are Analog. Suggest you invest in HDMI cables (if your cable box has an HDMI output) and the same for your DVD


----------



## psln (Oct 17, 2013)

Andre said:


> IF you are connecting your cable box via RCA's L&R (Red and white) connections and have the unit set to output digital (Dolby) that could be your problems as those connections are Analog. Suggest you invest in HDMI cables (if your cable box has an HDMI output) and the same for your DVD


Thanks. Don't have hdmi cables so will get those and let you know what happened


----------

